# On lures like this, do I remove this ring or tie onto it?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm talking about the little ring on this rebel craw, because sometimes if I tie it close to where it seperates, it breaks my line. It sort of looks like a tiny ring that one would put keys on, or a dogs tag onto his collar. What's the best way to tie onto this?


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just tie onto the ring. I use Palomar knott and have yet to have one break off with 6-8 lb mono.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Use the split ring.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You'll limit your action if you tie direct to the eye. Never done it but I can imagine it would kill your wobble a bit. Probably kill the dive as well I dunno.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Love the Ohio Special, but my hooks frequently become tangled with the split ring. You can ditch the ring and use a Rapala Knot instead. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

backlashed said:


> Love the Ohio Special, but my hooks frequently become tangled with the split ring. You can ditch the ring and use a Rapala Knot instead.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


LOL or do what he said


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Use the ring and make sure that you don't cinch your knot down in the gap. If the line isn't in the gap, it won't get cut.

Joe


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Buy some snaps/clips and use them and lose the rings I have a Rod set aside with a clip on it just for lures that have those rings

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Rondy said:


> Buy some snaps/clips and use them and lose the rings I have a Rod set aside with a clip on it just for lures that have those rings
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That definately hinders the lures action when using snaps and or swivels. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JohnPD said:


> That definately hinders the lures action when using snaps and or swivels. Thanks for the replies guys!


Not as much as you might think. I use snap swivels when trolling cranks(keep twist out of my mono),and snaps when casting cranks. I will even just snap my snap right on to the split ring,if im not worried about the bait suspending.. And actually a snap will add actions to some lures like big joshys swimbait..... 

Now on the smaller lures like the rebal crawdads,a big swivel or snap may hurt the action. but on most itll be ok.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

another good soloution

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Rick-Clunn-Signature-Series-Rings/product/30197/131037


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> another good soloution
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Rick-Clunn-Signature-Series-Rings/product/30197/131037


I have a few baits with this syle ring on. They seem to work very well, May even look into re ringing a few baits with tthem, The split ring likes to stick to the lip of many rapalas and make hard to resnap,or retie when it is dark and cold.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Use a snap - no swivel - or use the oval split ring


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Eagle claw makes the ones I buy they are very light weight no swivel just a small light snap they also make split rings that are ovel shaped so u dont get it line caught in them but on 99% of lures that small snap wont hinder them at all even most lures like a x-rap that most people will tie right to I will even just use those small snaps and the nose wont drop at all and when fishing bass that are holding in deeper water use a larger snap to get that jerkbait down a little deeper then fish it you can fish depths then that normally you would have to fish a soft bait or crank bait at a little off topic but still it works give it a try 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Use a snap - no swivel - or use the oval split ring


 I second on the oval split ring.


----------

